# Masterbuilt 1050



## smokingearl (Oct 25, 2020)

Ok well I’ve had a chargriller offset smoker grill for 6 years then I got my MES 40 BT like four years ago.  Well I don’t have space for anything  else but my Masterbuilt 1050 with the lss mods will be here Tuesday. Wifey said to get rid of my grill and MES 40. So I’m giving them both to my daughter. Hopefully this 1050 won’t die in the middle of a smoke cuz I won’t have anything left for a backup. The grill and mods came to 1,050  bucks but only costing me 600. And that’s actually me cashing in my 2nd vacation check so I’m not really paying anything for it. I sure hope I made the right choice cuz I’d been wanting that woodwind 36 with the sidekick


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 25, 2020)

earl, 
I'm looking forward to hear how the MB 1050 works for you.


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 25, 2020)

I replaced a gas grill and a MES30 with a Masterbuilt 560 early spring this year. I still have both the gas grill and MES in storage but haven't needed them. The 560 outperforms both the gas grill and MES30 and the food has better flavor. Mine does not have any mods. There is a lot of negative reviews about the Masterbuilt gravity series but mine has been trouble free from day one. It works as advertised. If my 560 fails I would not hesitate to buy another to replace it. I like it that well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing your review of the new smoker.
Al


----------



## Chasdev (Oct 26, 2020)

My 560 is nearing a year old and has cooked two to three times a month since new.
It seems to have one flaw, it won't light when the temperature is in the lower 40's.
Internet says you have to warm the temp sensor before lighting the fire or the fan won't come on.
I was thinking of heating it with my bernzomatic but have decided to light a single lump of charcoal and place it under the sensor to prevent killing it with the direct flame.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> My 560 is nearing a year old and has cooked two to three times a month since new.
> It seems to have one flaw, it won't light when the temperature is in the lower 40's.
> Internet says you have to warm the temp sensor before lighting the fire or the fan won't come on.
> I was thinking of heating it with my bernzomatic but have decided to light a single lump of charcoal and place it under the sensor to prevent killing it with the direct flame.




Maybe a Hair dryer would do it???
My MES 40 doesn't work when it's below 20° nowadays, but I guess it's because there isn't anybody out there to plug it in?? 

Bear


----------



## smokingearl (Oct 31, 2020)

Update: 1050 assembled by me alone in 3 hours. Added the lss mod kit at same time. Did the burn in. It’s amazing how well it stay at set temp. It held steady at 250 and I turned it up to 400. It took 38 seconds to get there. The ambient temp was 50 here today. Crazy!! I’ll be cooking something tomorrow just not sure what yet.


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 31, 2020)

The Masterbuilt Gravity series are nice. My 560 is doing an all night pork butt tonight while I sleep. My 560 replaced both a Weber gas grill and a MES30. 

Mine is hard to light. Temperature control on my 560 is second to none.


----------

